# La pavoni euro/pro EU to UK wall plug



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'll be taking delivery of a euro or pro la pavoni in the not too distant future - it will be a European market post millennium with a euro electric plug on it.

The seller has advised to just use a euro to uk plug adapter though I'd prefer to remove the plug and fit a uk one instead.

Is that ok to do, I assume there won't be an earth wire?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

You will be fine Kenny. EU plugs do have earth tabs on either end of the plug. I'd be gob smacked if the EU La Pavs aren't earthed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Is that ok to do, I assume there won't be an earth wire?


 The Pavoni is an earthed appliance. Replacing the plug is very easy. The colour scheme (blue N, brown L, Yellow/Green N) is the same. I did that to mine. Just cut the plug and fit a good quality UK one.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok thanks gents, good stuff. I'll do that then


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Yepp as MRS said just fit a good quality Blighty plug and you'll be good to go....forget those adaptors; most aren't worth pissing on...how they get/pass certification is anyones guess. No adaptor, no wobble...no wobble no arching....no arching = safer/last longer....win win win


----------

